# My nephews new >22LR



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I like these .22lr rifles. The control's are in the same spot as a 5.56 AR so when you can work
this one an AR shouldn't be a problem. (great trainer) and the stock will collapse to the point
that even a little guy is comfortable. And as he grows he can still use it. (life time .22lr?)
I had to dress it a little I put some stuff just for trial. The extra stuff for the gun will be in separate
boxes or stocking. I have one of these for myself and it eats anything feed it. 
Got him some 10 round magazines for when he uses the bipod


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice. Makes me want to get one to practice with, but the issue is I'm overloaded with guns.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice looking firearm. I didn't catch the brand.

I'm sure it will be on of your nephews finest memories. But I would suggest prepaying for a funeral when his mom finds out what Santa brought him.

Merry Christmas. Happy Holidays.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Very cool, Is that the Smith+Wesson MP 15-.22? I have one and my wife loves to shoot it. You Sir get my vote for best uncle of the year award.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I had one, great gun. I got rid of it because it ate up a frightening amount of .22LR.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You are one great uncle, Uncle budgetprepp-n! I had an uncle like you when I was kid. Meant a lot to me. (Damn eyes are leaking now thinking of him)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good score on that. Very fortunate nephew you got there.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

survival said:


> Very nice. Makes me want to get one to practice with, but the issue is I'm overloaded with guns.


Send me a few to take care of... I hate to see someone overloaded with firearms, Im always here for ya


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

survival said:


> very nice. Makes me want to get one to practice with, but the issue is i'm overloaded with guns.


what!?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sargedog said:


> Very cool, Is that the Smith+Wesson MP 15-.22? I have one and my wife loves to shoot it. You Sir get my vote for best uncle of the year award.


 No..I have seen the Smith and Wesson and it's a nice gun. This is a walther /colt


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Nice looking rifle and your nephew is very blessed to have an uncle such as you...God Bless and Merry Christmas!!!

P.S. Thank you for passing on the enjoyment of the shooting sports!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

SWEET!!! Makes mine look like a bb gun! 

But I got a laser light to go on mine for Christmas!! 
In my wake, they will call it the trail of tears...(tears of laughter, at me, for missing with a laser light and scope!!):lol:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cool!!!!


----------

